#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  EN ISO 10497-2010 Testing of valves - Fire type-testing requirements.pdf

## Nabilia

EN ISO 10497-2010 Testing of valves - Fire type-testing requirements.pdf



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EN ISO 10497-2010 Testing of valves - Fire type-testing requirements.pdf

----------


## Nabilia

BS 6755-2 1987  Testing of valves 
Part 2: Specification for fire type-testing requirements
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Hi Nabilia:

Thank you

Regards

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Thank Nabilia..
Is there any of you have these doc:
-EEMUA Publication number 182
-s 37.808
-s 37.809
Please share for those who has it.
need for urgent basis.
thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

> Thank Nabilia..
> Is there any of you have these doc:
> -EEMUA Publication number 182
> -s 37.808
> -s 37.809
> Please share for those who has it.
> need for urgent basis.
> thanks.



I don't have those but here are your earlier requests

API Specification 6FA 3rd Ed. Apr. 1999 - Specification for Fire Test for Valves.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6FA, Errata 1 Dec. 2006 - Specification for Fire Test for Valves, 3rd Ed., Apr. 1999.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 6FA, Errata 2 Dec. 2008 - Specification for Fire Test for Valves, 3rd Ed., Apr. 1999.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here is another fire test...
API Standard 607 5th Ed. June 2005 Errata, Nov. 2008 - Fire Test for Soft-seated Quarter-turn Valves - ISO 10497-5;2004.pdf 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Thanks Nabilia=)

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Nabilia,
Thanks for the share

Regards

----------


## Vladiana

Thank you for this standard. Do you have EXXON EXES 3-14-2A fire test?

----------


## phanibabu

hi thanks a lot

----------


## mohnab

unfortunately,
the link for EN ISO 10497 not working

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

Tried downloading the file from the link provided. it states there no such file exists.

Regards,


KelvinSee More: EN ISO 10497-2010 Testing of valves - Fire type-testing requirements.pdf

----------


## iainlogii

Can you send the link again please?

----------


## xuanson_mdc

Please re-upload this Standard. I need it
Thank so much !

----------


## Marty Thompson

That original post was from 2011, ifile was put down years ago. ISO 10497-2010

----------


## inconel

Thanks

----------


## tmlim

Please upload the latest version of ISO 10497.  Thanks

----------

